# I implemented DirecTV's MRV last week.



## swans (Jan 23, 2007)

I swapped my bedroom DVR with my living room DVR, and I was able to watch shows that I recorded in the bedroom on the living room TV.

SWEET!:lol:


----------



## snobrdridaho (Aug 3, 2007)

swans said:


> I swapped my bedroom DVR with my living room DVR, and I was able to watch shows that I recorded in the bedroom on the living room TV.
> 
> SWEET!:lol:


What happens in ce stays in ce.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

snobrdridaho said:


> What happens in ce stays in ce.


He's not talking about that...


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

snobrdridaho said:


> What happens in ce stays in ce.


He swapped his bedroom DVR with his living room DVR...hardly something that involves CE.

Now, someone could say what goes on in his bedroom stays in his bedroom...but obviously not because it's now in the living room!


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

swans said:


> I swapped my bedroom DVR with my living room DVR, and I was able to watch shows that I recorded in the bedroom on the living room TV.
> 
> SWEET!:lol:


You should have named the thread "I implemented swans MRV last week"


----------



## michaelancaster (Jul 7, 2007)

I thought MRV was only available from an HDDVR to HD receiver, not another DVR. If this has been activated, how did you do it?????


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

michaelancaster said:


> I thought MRV was only available from an HDDVR to HD receiver, not another DVR. If this has been activated, how did you do it?????


He physically moved the boxes.

I think this was a somewhat obscure attempt at humor.


----------



## Tom_S (Apr 9, 2002)

michaelancaster said:


> I thought MRV was only available from an HDDVR to HD receiver, not another DVR. If this has been activated, how did you do it?????


Via Sneakernet!


----------



## BattleScott (Aug 29, 2006)

This could also be considered "DirecTV2Go"...


----------



## Yoda-DBSguy (Nov 4, 2006)

BattleScott said:


> This could also be considered "DirecTV2Go"...


So by the same reasoning; if I disconnect my living room DVR and ran around with it staying in perpetual motion, wouldn't that be considered "Directv Mobile"? :lol:


----------



## dngrant (Aug 25, 2006)

This is the best doggone laugh I have had all day!! Too hysterical!!


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Ah .. The oldest form of networking known to man .. SneakerNet


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

tcusta00 said:


> He's not talking about that...


This is what happens when people get bored. Not a bad thing.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

michaelancaster said:


> I thought MRV was only available from an HDDVR to HD receiver, not another DVR. If this has been activated, how did you do it?????


I've been playing around with my HRs and TVs for a couple of months and I have one room that has a 42" Panny plasma hooked up to an HR21-700 with a 750G eSATA. In the room above, I have a 50" Panny plasma with an HR22-100 hooked up to it. Each HR also feeds the other TV in the other room. What I ended up with is the ability to watch either HR in either room and, effectively, have about 1.25TB of storage.

Cost? Already had the TVs and HRs. The cables (HDMI and component and Toslink) I bought at Amazon for about $50. But I need four RF (I could get by with two non-RF remotes and two RF capable remotes) remotes. Finally found out how to program the remotes properly, before that I had been running up and down for the remotes. (I do know I could have programmed the remotes differently and only used two, but I prefer a remote for each HR.)

Now that I have been using this setup, I can see how useful MRV would be. What I don't understand is the hookups required for it. Haven't looked at the threads about it, figured it was pretty much speculation.

Rich


----------



## EricRobins (Feb 9, 2005)

I've had MRV for about 2 years. I have two DRVs in the same cabinet, each of which is wired to two TV's in different rooms - thanks to the "always active" audio and video outputs. 

I can watch any recording on either DVR from either room. Isn't this MRV?


----------



## jba115 (Oct 6, 2006)

MRV not yet available on HR20-100, correct?


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

jba115 said:


> MRV not yet available on HR20-100, correct?


Depends on your definition of MRV .. If MRV includes moving a receiver from one room to another .. then yes  .. otherwise, no.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

Isn't moving the boxes against the lease agreement??

/ducks and runs


----------



## jba115 (Oct 6, 2006)

Good one, Doug. Funny. Thanks!


----------



## cover (Feb 11, 2007)

EricRobins said:


> I've had MRV for about 2 years. I have two DRVs in the same cabinet, each of which is wired to two TV's in different rooms - thanks to the "always active" audio and video outputs.
> 
> I can watch any recording on either DVR from either room. Isn't this MRV?


Me too, but three DVRs in the same cabinet. I did this in stages, but any one of the 3 DVRs can now be viewed and controlled in any of 5 rooms. Just two rooms to go.

For the long cable runs, I'm using CE Labs component distribution amps with component cables. Next Generation IR extender with Harmony remotes to contol. And Impact Acoustics component video matrix switches to select the DVR for each TV.

So, I actually think if DTV ever rolls out MRV, I won't use it because it would be a step backwards.


----------



## flynn337 (Feb 27, 2009)

cover said:


> Me too, but three DVRs in the same cabinet. I did this in stages, but any one of the 3 DVRs can now be viewed and controlled in any of 5 rooms. Just two rooms to go.
> 
> For the long cable runs, I'm using CE Labs component distribution amps with component cables. Next Generation IR extender with Harmony remotes to contol. And Impact Acoustics component video matrix switches to select the DVR for each TV.
> 
> So, I actually think if DTV ever rolls out MRV, I won't use it because it would be a step backwards.


wow, and i thought i was special with my long HDMI run to a 2nd room....


----------



## cover (Feb 11, 2007)

flynn337 said:


> wow, and i thought i was special with my long HDMI run to a 2nd room....


LOL - that's how I started out, too, only with component since HDMI wasn't widely available yet. You can always build on to it. I think what I'm using is one of the less expensive ways to get HD from the DVRs distributed throughout the house. Fortunately, it is pretty easy for me to run cables under the house.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

cover said:


> LOL - that's how I started out, too, only with component since HDMI wasn't widely available yet. You can always build on to it. I think what I'm using is one of the less expensive ways to get HD from the DVRs distributed throughout the house. Fortunately, it is pretty easy for me to run cables under the house.


Monster Cables is working on a distribution system that will allow MRV. Knowing how MC prices it's products, they should have the most expensive method. And it's wireless. I saw it on the 2009 CES program.

Rich


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

AirRocker said:


> Isn't moving the boxes against the lease agreement??
> 
> /ducks and runs


Only if you move it to your neighbor's house...

/ducks lower and runs faster


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

dodge boy said:


> Only if you move it to your neighbor's house...
> 
> /ducks lower and runs faster


Pity you can't take them on vacation as you could the TiVos. That's something that should be rectified.

Rich


----------



## LOCODUDE (Aug 8, 2007)

AirRocker said:


> Isn't moving the boxes against the lease agreement??
> 
> /ducks and runs


I think the OP "SWAPPED" the boxes Not "MOVED" them.......


----------



## sunking (Feb 17, 2004)

AirRocker said:


> Isn't moving the boxes against the lease agreement??
> 
> /ducks and runs


No, but it does renew your contract commitment.


----------



## puckhead (Sep 22, 2007)

Yoda-DBSguy said:


> So by the same reasoning; if I disconnect my living room DVR and ran around with it staying in perpetual motion, wouldn't that be considered "Directv Mobile"? :lol:


If it was an HD channel he watched in the bedroom, isn't this finally the HD travel channel we've been waiting on?


----------



## captainjrl (Jun 26, 2007)

Yoda-DBSguy said:


> So by the same reasoning; if I disconnect my living room DVR and ran around with it staying in perpetual motion, wouldn't that be considered "Directv Mobile"? :lol:


 He would have had to have been carrying the TV as well and watching as he walked to get that.


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

you know anyone with a motor home has always had Multi Road Viewing... pretty close


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

AirRocker said:


> Isn't moving the boxes against the lease agreement??





dodge boy said:


> Only if you move it to your neighbor's house...


Good ones! :lol: /steve


----------



## kevinwmsn (Aug 19, 2006)

Stuff said in this thread is better than dual live buffers.


----------

